# Come on post a picture of your fursuit. Just do It!!



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

do It!! Just do It!!


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 4, 2017)

I know I might be asking much, but I love seeing other people fursuits. And I will definately post mine once I get it.


----------



## Keefur (Feb 21, 2017)

Ok... There are several pics of me in suit in my gallery.  Here's the "real me" meme. www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur


----------



## Martin2W (Feb 21, 2017)

Keefur said:


> Ok... There are several pics of me in suit in my gallery.  Here's the "real me" meme. www.furaffinity.net: The Real and the Unreal Me by Keefur


Omg you are first to do this congratz


----------



## Keefur (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks.  I'm very open about being Furry.


----------



## Huluvoo (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's a little headshot of my frankendutchie partial lol


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Feb 26, 2017)

Gotta make him, first... I'm considering a DIY build (Eagle Scout. That should explain everything)


----------



## LouGarou92 (Feb 26, 2017)

Working on mine but I'll post pics within the week!


----------



## Andromedahl (Feb 26, 2017)

eh why not.


----------



## Paulosaurus (Mar 6, 2017)

Which suit? Main one is in profile pic:





Others include:





And:


----------



## Cerberus326 (Mar 6, 2017)

I don't have one to broke...But I wish I did.got a few quotes and ya...The easy one will run me around 3.5k to 5k the really big one is around 12.4k to build...Might just do it myself if I don't work six days a week..So sad.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Mar 6, 2017)

i got a really old pic of the first one i made. and some wip pics of what working on now.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 6, 2017)

Huluvoo said:


> Here's a little headshot of my frankendutchie partial lol


This one doesn't exist, except in my imagination!  It's something I did for Texas Furry Fiesta. www.furaffinity.net: Make Me a Fursuit! by Keefur


----------



## Kaprima (Mar 28, 2017)

two dogs in one!


----------



## GhasterRedPanda (Apr 2, 2017)

Here are my two beauties! Rocky the Boar and Addison the Goat
I have more coming but these two are my current ones!


----------



## xaliceonfire (Apr 3, 2017)

Bad light, but Kiralee!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Apr 3, 2017)

Do sideburns count as a partial fursuit?


----------



## Randon (Apr 4, 2017)

Can't really show right now. But I have gotton it started. It's awful in the sense that it's terrifying. That, and my nose occasionally falls off.

It's not "awful" I guess. Like said it's a work in progress. Nothing looks dirty, I've done a pretty clean job. It's probably just due to the character's overall design and my experience level as this suit is my first. Some designs and artstyles don't translate that well into the real world if not done right and end up... Well, disturbing to say the least.


----------



## Glaedr (Apr 4, 2017)

It's an impossible feat for me to try to build one so I'm most likely going to have one custom made.

*stares into empty wallet*

One day...one day...


----------



## Wolveon (Apr 4, 2017)




----------

